# What have you had stolen from your ride!



## MikeInParadise (Jan 29, 2006)

1) current wood hauler had its tailgate stolen while parked in the driveway

2) Had a brand new leather jacket stolen out of a truck while I was 25 feet away talking to a car salesman

3) Tried to steal my old Asuna Sunrunner twice in a few months by putting a crowbar through the drivers door lots of damage, they never got it

4) Tried to steal my wifes Suzuki sidekick sport, wrecked the door, wrecked the ignition, then they broke off the shaft within the ignition switch so it wouldn't go so they smashed the windows in frustration, this was outside Toronto in a large commuter train parking lot!


----------



## DDM (Jan 29, 2006)

MikeInParadise said:


> 1) current wood hauler had its tailgate stolen while parked in the driveway
> 
> 2) Had a brand new leather jacket stolen out of a truck while I was 25 feet away talking to a car salesman
> 
> ...




Geeees where do you live? Harlem? 
I had A Ruger speed 6 357 stolen from my pickup about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## sedanman (Jan 29, 2006)

A pool cue ( a cutec, decent semi-pro grade cue), a cd walkman (back when they were $250.00 not like now when you can get on for $30) an MSD ignition box that I was about to install in my truck. A borrowed Sawzall that I had to go buy they a brand new one. They took my Yamaha Tri-Z 250 out of the bed of my truck , that was chained to the framerail of the truck! I lost a Honda CT-70 out of may back yard. Had a radar detector lifter from a car in my driveway. I still live in the same town but now in a much better part of it. No problems at all since the move.


----------



## mike385 (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a 394 taken from the tool box on my truck, I didn't even know until I got to my landing. :angry2:  Man I was pissed. I called the cops and of course they didn't do anything. So I went to all the saw shops and gave them the serial number and a description and told them if you see that saw, call me first and then the cops I will deal with them.


----------



## Patrick62 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Tools...*

They stole a box of cheap tools many years ago, but more recently I lost a big red tool box full of electrical tools. Really ticked me off :bang: It was even worse when I got to the motel and discovered that the duffel bag of clothing was stolen as well!!!
The interesting part is that they left my tool belt, which had the tools I needed to do the job. Home depot parking lot....

-Pat


----------



## jp hallman (Jan 30, 2006)

My virginity.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 31, 2006)

1982-my BC license plates while my cars was parked in front of my parents in TO. What a hassle that was. I registered it in Ontario the next day, as I was being moved here anyways, and then six months of bureaucratic hassle to get my insurance money back from ICBC as I obviously could not turn in the plates as proof the car was no longer on the road in BC. Finally got some action when I wrote the Premier.

1988 while scuba diving thieves took out my driver's window and stole my wallet, clothes, backsack and a Rolex watch, real thing, not a cheap copy. Fortunately all covered under my household insurance policy.

1991-Again the driver's window taken out IN MY FRONT DRIVE!!!! ID, tapes, and assorted junk. 

15 years lucky and counting.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 31, 2006)

From my 78 Monte Carlo I had an Alpine tape deck and a Sony CD player, plus all my CDs stolen when I left my car parked at a bar overnight. No DUI though!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 7, 2006)

One of my mates who is an ex car thief and now a repo agent stole the prof installed alpine car alarm out of my car just to prove a point.

Had speakers and a tent stolen.

Couple saws and a blower.

Hallman if you had your virginity stolen, dude I hope whoever it was ended up in jail....


----------



## cord arrow (Feb 7, 2006)

.....saved up a LONG time for a martin guitar when i was a young man.

.... dude broke a window out of my beetle and swiped it. had my name & number on the case...........

..... calls me up, says "nice axe, thanks."

some peoples kids............................


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 8, 2006)

*stolen*

stereo and amp from my car.
two yamaha snowmobiles on trailer at cottage
cottage broken in miscellaneous stolen
mcculloch pro-mac 610 and jonsered 625 out of garage
two more yamaha phazer snowmobiles from driveway at home( yes both times the trailers were locked)
lots of firewood


----------



## vharrison2 (Feb 8, 2006)

DDM said:


> Geeees where do you live? Harlem?



That is funny


----------



## DanManofStihl (Feb 9, 2006)

*Moving issues*

The only thing I have had stolen out of my truck was some cheap tie downs. I was helping my sister move in to her apartment and I went up thier with the last box got a drink and was coming back down and in 5 minutes they had stolen the only 4 tiedowns I had in my truck. They only cost $15.99 at the walmart across the street but it was one of those things you have to be pretty hard up to steal 4 tiedowns. I guess they needed them more then me.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 9, 2006)

I suppose that depends on how you define, "stolen out of". I presume that they took everything out after they took the car! My old beater Olds broke down on the way to work, so I parked on the shoulder of the freeway and hitchhiked into work. End of the day, had a co-worker take me back there. 

No car. The surrounding area was industrial, and the cops said there were a lot of junkyards around, and my car was spare parts by noon. Seems they cruise the freeways in wreckers, and just help themselves to any abandoned cars they find. Who's going to question a wrecker towing a car from the shoulder? THey said I could file a report if I wanted to, but strongly hinted I'd be wasting my time and theirs.


I had just moved that weekend, and hadn't taken everything out of the car. A partial list:

My Snap-On socket set.
Most of my record albums. (This was 20+ years ago.)
Most of my book collection.
2 gross of bottle rockets.
2 bricks of firecrackers.
My motorcycle helmet. (Top quality.)
My roller skates. (Top quality.)
Several hundred rounds of 7.62 blank ammo.

The contents of the car were worth more than that $400 beater!


----------



## DWittenbreder (Feb 13, 2006)

*skumbags in pa*

had about 4 cords of seasoned oak stolen from the back of my C-60, then they cut off the end of the licence plate to use the sticker off the tag. I swear if I find out who did it they won't ever have to worry about keeping warm ever again.:angry2: :angry2: :angry2: :angry2:


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 13, 2006)

lets see, my ashtray, the change I kept in it, and thats it. I've been lucky so far. it helps that the only real useful things in my truck are bottles of oil, and not much else. you'd have to be REALLY desparate to steal motor oil.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 13, 2006)

Lawn Masters said:


> it helps that the only real useful things in my truck are bottles of oil, and not much else.



Does your pickup burn that much oil?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 13, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> Does your pickup burn that much oil?


It just leaks alot. planning to fix it soon wiht a larger motor that DOESNT leak. I have to tear into it sometime and figure out why it only loses lots of oil at top speed. hell, I need a new truck anyways. 65mph top speed sucks.


----------



## TimberPig (Feb 19, 2006)

Thus far, it's been limited to a Mini-Mag flashlight (that I found on the side of the road) a screwdriver (also found on the side of the road) and a quarter that was in my ashtray. Stupid power locks screwed up, and unlocked the door a few minutes after I left it thinking it was locked. Some opportunistic scumbag came along, and decided to rifle the glovebox, ashtray and check the trunk. Fortunately I am smart and leave very little in the car to prevent it from being a target, and the only reason he stole the flashlight and screwdriver was to help break into other vehicles/houses. Net cost out of my pocket, $0.25. Got lucky there, knock on wood that they avoid me in the future. Otherwise I've been lucky to have avoided being targetted by thieves.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2006)

A jacket...outside a cafe in Hood River...middle of winter. Big,long down filled with a hood but oil splattered and lotsa rips and tears...real warm. Not taken at the same time but could have been...two hand-held radios,a tailrotor balancing system,some specialized tools,and several saws. I think somebody just needed a warm jacket and if I'd known what an honest thief he was I'd have left a tenspot in the pocket for him. Did start locking my pick-up after that, though.


----------



## alanarbor (Mar 23, 2006)

sedanman said:


> A pool cue ( a cutec, decent semi-pro grade cue), a cd walkman (back when they were $250.00 not like now when you can get on for $30) an MSD ignition box that I was about to install in my truck. A borrowed Sawzall that I had to go buy they a brand new one. They took my Yamaha Tri-Z 250 out of the bed of my truck , that was chained to the framerail of the truck! I lost a Honda CT-70 out of may back yard. Had a radar detector lifter from a car in my driveway. I still live in the same town but now in a much better part of it. No problems at all since the move.



Could be worse. at least you don't live in Newburgh!

I however had a $700.00 GPS enabled PDA stolen from my car while we were at a wedding. While I was lugging the 75lb wedding gift down to the hall, my dear wife forgot to lock the car. DOH!


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Several hundred rounds of 7.62 blank ammo.


Think of the lives you probably saved when those rounds were used in would-be homicides!

My parents always reinforced the message of not having anything worth stealing in sight, and I even lock the doors when I'm fueling up, even with pay-at-the-pump. It's just habit. 

We did get 6 chainsaws stolen out of a locked truck in January, but personally, I haven't had anything stolen fortunately.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 23, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> Think of the lives you probably saved when those rounds were used in would-be homicides!






Yeah, those gangers are probably stupid enough to try that.


None of my stuff was in sight, BTW. All locked in the 6 body trunk of that old gas hogging Olds...


----------

